# Ques on candle making



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I have been experimenting with bees wax and need help. I started with a sm wick in 4 or 6 oz canning jar. Didn't burn. Then I got a thicker (lg) wick & it said it was good with bees wax. It burned better but not a decent flame. These were both waxed wicks. I'm thinking of going to plain wick? Any suggestions?


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

don't know about bees wax, I make soy candles. do know the size of wick should be specific to the size of opening to burn evenly. A good supplier can answer your question, so you may want to contact and talk to someone


----------

